

Show HN: Why outdoor advertising is broken and our MVP - CalumJEadie
http://ejrcomms.tumblr.com/post/57159905567/why-outdoor-advertising-is-broken-and-what-might-be

======
viennacoder
If you are spying on people with their phones, that sounds creepy. It may not
be really different from online tracking, but there's a public backlash
against offline tracking that doesn't exist for online tracking.

So I think you gotta address that issue somehow.

